# Wet Basement being fixed (pics)



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

2nd days work....

Note: AFter first day, I completed the demo work removing the remaining studs and walls they did not remove b/c not neccessary to get their job done....


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

So to have 2/3rd of the basement done was $11500 with the fresh air environment thing, $8000 for just the waterproofing system, 10% off if we did it immediately. For $500 we could have them "stub up" for the fresh air system so in the future when we decide we want it, it would be easier to install.....

So we did that, turns out the "stub up" is basically the whole system minus a little pipe, an exhaust fan. So as you can imagine, for $3500, i won't be having them install that, i'll most likely do it myself once I get some more info out of them.....

The fresh air thingy is supposed to reduce radon to less than required amount, reduce humidy to below 55%, exchange air 6-10 times a day in basement thus reducing odors and mold etc. It pulls air through the channel that runs along perimeter so it's suppossed to dry all that out etc.

So i guess i need to figure out how many cubic feet of air would be in my basement, then figure out what fan I would need to remove that 6-10 in 24 hours.

My concerns with this which I will address with the sales man are

so fresh air comes in from where exactly? Leaks around windows and doors upstairs? Through my attic? So in summer hot humid air is being drawn into my cool AC'd main level and down into basement. Do i now have issues with condensation in my walls or around my windows and doors?


----------

